# Can we beat the Jazz tonite?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "I'm mad that they've been struggling, because usually when teams struggle they come out and play hard," Rockets guard Tyronn Lue said. "We're going to have to be ready to play. We're going to have to go up there with defensive intensity and a defensive presence. And, hopefully, we'll be able to execute when the game gets into the fourth quarter, because we know it's going to be a close game."





> The Rockets have struggled against Utah in the past, however, splitting the four meetings last year, and know how dangerous the team can be.
> 
> "They don't have a super, superstar besides ( Andrei) Kirilenko, but the guys understand their roles and (coach) Jerry Sloan has them playing aggressive," Rockets guard Jim Jackson said.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2919350 

Can we beat them?probably not,i guess.i just hope Yao won't get too many blocks from Kirilenko.:uhoh: 

but,C'mon,guys,try ur best!maybe the Jazz is not as good they looks.The Bulls and Hornets can beat them,why can't rockets?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao will get blocked by Kirilenko 6+ times tonight. Yao wont even get at least 1 block, like he always does


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

I reckon they can do it, Yao won't get blocked 6 times but the defensive presence of Kirilenko will be hard to get around for him and the rest of the rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Boozer will eat Howard and Mo alive. But having said that, we will still win


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope youre right


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This game is just embarrassing, Yao is foul prone and isnt even doing squat, McGrady couldent make a shot if he was standing right above the rim, and the rest of the team (other than Jim Jackson) just plain SUCKS

Everyone say a prayer, we are going to need it if we want to pull out this game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

90-78 final

.359 shooting, 15 assists.... :no:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We need some changes like.....right NOW! Someone please trade Mo Taylor or Juwan just so we can say we traded someone

This is embarrassing. I refuse to even watch anymore Rocket games this season if the management is going to sit on their *** with this roster. bleh


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

an ugly lose.but i was not very surprised to know the result,as i said,Yao will usually decline after two great games. :sigh:


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao cost us the freakin game!!! :upset:


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont think yao Knows the meaning of Dunking,


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hahahahhaha, What ya gotta say now Yao fans???!?! This guy is PATHETIC!! 9 freakin points.....Sad, just sad.... I have nothing else to say, except that Yao is the one who needs to be traded, not Mo Tay and Howard.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I dont listen to ppl that still want Steve Francis on the team.

LOL @ Trading yao,now if Yao dropped 25-30 pts on the Nuggets 2night,we won't see ur bandwagoning *** around here for a couple of days. Please stfu with ur lame ***,racist bs,cuz thats all this is.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> I dont listen to ppl that still want Steve Francis on the team.
> 
> LOL @ Trading yao,now if Yao dropped 25-30 pts on the Nuggets 2night,we won't see ur bandwagoning *** around here for a couple of days. Please stfu with ur lame ***,racist bs,cuz thats all this is.



At least Steve Francis is MORE consistant than Yao. After reading your lame comments, I guess you like a inconsistant, soft, unagressive player on our team. IMO, hes the reason why the Rockets are struggling. *edited*


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> At least Steve Francis is MORE consistant than Yao. After reading your lame comments, I guess you like a inconsistant, soft, unagressive player on our team. IMO, hes the reason why the Rockets are struggling. *edited*





did yao *edited*?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Yao cost us the freakin game!!! :upset:


how can you be a rocket fan if you have a somewhat overly aggresive hatred towards one of our centerpeices and is *edited* all the time.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> how can you be a rocket fan if you have a somewhat overly aggresive hatred towards one of our centerpeices and is riding on francis's nutsack all the time.



Because I live in Houston. I gotta have team spirit. Its just Yao thats *edited* me off with his inconsistant play. Hes makin the rockets look like *edited*


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> did yao rape you as a little child?



 What the *edited* does that have to do with anything??! Youre stupid as hell. I dont know why you think yao is the best center right now. I guess you like inconsistant, weak, unagressive, non-rebounding players then....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

thefranchise03

Next time I have to edit one of your posts as a result of baiting or masking insults, you will be suspended.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

So youre not gonna say anything to the other guys that were insulting me then??? Thats messed up


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> So youre not gonna say anything to the other guys that were insulting me then??? Thats messed up


You get alot more leniency if you have _some_ constructive posts.


----------

